# Cyclogest Expiry Date



## fruitgum (Mar 25, 2011)

Hello - I'm hoping you can give me some advise?? I have a few packets of Cyclogest 200mg that have an expiry date of September 2011. Do you think they would be OK to use? I've been using a later dated packet this last week but it seems a shame to throw the September ones out  

Many thanks,

Fruitgum


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

We can't advise you to use out of date medicines as if anything went wrong we could get the blame.
It is entirely up to you.

I would say that a medicine is tested for stability and has to be proven that it has around 90% or greater potency at the end of the shelf life. Most companies would ensure that there is a safety margin in this.

This obviously depends also on the temperature, light and packaging that the medicine has been stored in as these could affect stability.


----------



## fruitgum (Mar 25, 2011)

Thank you Hazel, that's a big help


----------

